# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > گفتگو: وب سرویس ارسال اس ام اس

## reza6966

با سلام
من می خواستم یک پنل ارسال اس ام اس برای وب سایت ای اس پی که در حال طراحی آن هستم در نظر بگیرم
دوستان کدام شرکت ارائه دهنده خدمات ارسال و دریافت اس ام اس رو برتر می دونن هم از نظر امکانات و هم از نظر قیمت ؟؟؟؟

ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
و برای راه اندازی چنین امکاناتی چه کار هایی رو باید انجام داد تا بتوان بعد از خرید یک شماره اس ام اس (همانند 200090) اس ام اس فرستاد و دریافت کرد ؟؟؟؟
 :لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------


## alonemm

باسلام:
معمولا شرکت هایی که پنل ارسال SMS ارائه میدهند یک وب سرویس در اختیار شما میدهند که شما با ارسال پارامترهای خواسته شده به این وب سرویس میتونید متن رو به شماره یا شماره های مورد نظر ارسال کنید.
مثل شرکت مگفا.

----------


## reza6966

ممنون از پاسخ شما دوست عزیز 
کدام سرویس دهنده در حال حاضر بهترین می باشد هم از نظر امکانات هم از نظر قیمت ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## jaykob

سلام 

منم دونبال این سرویس بودم . اگر کسی لیست قیمت داره قرار بده .

----------


## L_eskandary

> سلام 
> 
> منم دونبال این سرویس بودم . اگر کسی لیست قیمت داره قرار بده .


سلام دوست عزیز
قیمت ها بر اساس اینکه شما قراره از کدام سرویس شرکت ارائه دهنده استفاده کنین متفاوت هست .
مثلا برا مگفا وب سرویس ، Traffic Relay ، ارسال منطقه ای و ... وجود دارن که با توجه به نیاز شما و انتخاب سرویس تون قیمت ها فرق می کنه .
در مورد شماره ها هم که 8 رقمی تا 14 رقمی هستن و با توجه به تعداد ارقام قیمت های متفاوتی دارن .
به هر حال می تونین تماس بگیرین و اطلاعات مورد نیازتون رو بگیرین .
موفق باشین

----------


## reza6966

ممنون دوست عزیز (*L_eskandary*) از راهنمایی ...
به جز مگفا , جای دیگه نیست که اس ام اس سرویس در اختیار متقاضیان قرار دهد ؟؟؟؟؟
کسی نیست که در این مورد قبلا تحقیق کرده باشه و اطلاعاتشو در اختیار ما قرار دهد ؟؟؟؟

ممنون ...

----------


## atashsavar

دوست عزیز یه سری هم به sabapayamak بزن http://www.sabapayamak.com/

----------


## hamedshop

سلام دوست عزیز
می تونی از سامانه ارسال و دریافت اس ام اس 1sms4u.ir استفاده کنی
مهمترین مزیتش پنل رایگان هستش و ارزانترین سرویس در ایرانه
4000 پیامک فارسی با 56000 ت

----------


## hamedshop

اینم اطلاعات بیشتر سامانه ارسال و دریافت اینترنتی پیامک
 * کد بسته*  * نام بسته*  * امکانات*  * قیمت (ريال)*  * توضیحات*  * B-SMS-0*  پایه  سامانه ارسال پیامک  + بدون                          شماره اختصاصی +10 پیامک هدیه  * رایگان*  امکان شارژ آنلاین اعتبار    * B-SMS-1*                           برنزه                           سامانه پیامک  + شماره اختصاصی 14رقمی                          + 500 پیامک هدیه  * 500.000*                           امکان شارژ آنلاین اعتبار    * B-SMS-2*  نقره­ای  سامانه پیامک + شماره اختصاصی 12 رقمی + 1000 پیامک هدیه  * 1.500.000*  امکان شارژ آنلاین اعتبار    * B-SMS-3*                           طلایی                           سامانه پیامک + شماره اختصاصی 10 رقمی + 2000 پیامک هدیه  * 2.000.000*                           امکان شارژ آنلاین اعتبار    * B-SMS-4*  ویژه-1  سامانه پیامک + شماره اختصاصی 8 رقمی + 5000 پیامک هدیه  * 4.000.000*  امکان شارژ آنلاین اعتبار    * B-SMS-5*                           ویژه-2                           سامانه پیامک + شماره اختصاصی 8 رقمی رند + 10.000 پیامک    * تماس*                           امکان شارژ آنلاین اعتبار   

 * کد بسته*  * نام سرویس یا ماژول*  * قیمت (ريال)*  * توضیحات*  * B-SMS-6*  مسابقه و نظرسنجی پیامکی  500.000  با قرعه کشی اتوماتیک  * B-SMS-7*                           نصب اختصاصی بر روی وب­سایت یا سرور                           2.500.000                           با اعطای دامنه و هاست  * B-SMS-8*  اتصال به سامانه­های نرم­افزاری دیگر  * تماس*  مشاوره رایگان

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوستان شركت آراد نيز در اين زمينه خيلي خوب و عالي بود من كه از سرويس هاش راضي هستم

----------


## Arsham**

سلام رضا :چشمک: 
اینجا هم امکانات خوبی داره
از فروش نرم افزارش (یه شماره رایگان هم روش میدن) گرفته تا وب سرویس
فکر کنم اگه بخوای یه سمپل هم برات می فرستن
http://vidagostarkian.com

----------


## imanamami

سلام دوست عزیز  اول نمی خواستم تو این بحث شرکت کنم.ولی دیدم بحث به جای آموزشی تبلیغاتی شده.از آنجایی که من خودم چندیدن سیستم پیام دهی برای شرکت های مختلف طراحی کردم یک اطلاعات کمی در مورد این سیستم ها و نحوه کار کردن با آنها دارم و در اختیار شما قرار می دهم .
شرکت های که سامانه پیام کوتاه در کشور ارائه می دهند تنها 3 شرکت بزرگ هستند که دوتا شون رو دوستان ذکر کردن ولی منم باز می گم
1- مگفا با پیش شماره 3000
2- آتیه با پیش شماره 2000
3- رهیاب با پیش شماره 1000

برای اطلاعات بیشتر هم اصلا نیازی شما کاری انجام   بدید.
چون خود این شرکت ها سورس کد ها و ماژول های  آماده در اختیارتون قرار می دند تا از این سیستم ها استفاده کنید .
به همین خاطر خیلی در مورد کد حرف نزدم
تواین آدرس می تونید کل اطلاعات در مورد درگاه وب سرویس و نمونه کد ها رو دانلود کنید.:

http://messaging.magfa.com/wiki/inde...B5%D9%84%DB%8C

امیدوارم کمکی کرده باشم


موفق باشید

----------


## imanamami

pricelist1.jpgاینم لیست قیمت های مگفا
pricelist2.jpg

----------


## imanamami

اگه از پس پرداخت این مبالغ بر نمی آئید می تونید از درگاه های سایر شرکت ها استفاده کنید.
برای مقال من خودم  برای کلیه سیستم های که طراحی می کنم یک URL هم قرار می دم تا برنامه نویسان بتونن از سایر نرم افزرا ها پارامتر های مورد نظر را به سیستم ارسال کنند .برای مثال : 
 Url+resive.aspx?User=@user&Pass=@pass&text=@Text&M  obile=@mobile
این یک نمونه از URL میباشد که با پر کردن پارامتر های موجد پیام شما به سرور ارسال میشه.اگر هم خواستید از URL استفاده کنید باز هم به من بگید تا به شما URL بدم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## reza6966

> اگه از پس پرداخت این مبالغ بر نمی آئید می تونید از درگاه های سایر شرکت ها استفاده کنید.
> برای مقال من خودم  برای کلیه سیستم های که طراحی می کنم یک URL هم قرار می دم تا برنامه نویسان بتونن از سایر نرم افزرا ها پارامتر های مورد نظر را به سیستم ارسال کنند .برای مثال : 
>  Url+resive.aspx?User=@user&Pass=@pass&text=@Text&M  obile=@mobile
> این یک نمونه از URL میباشد که با پر کردن پارامتر های موجد پیام شما به سرور ارسال میشه.اگر هم خواستید از URL استفاده کنید باز هم به من بگید تا به شما URL بدم.
> 
> موفق باشید.


ممنون دوست عزیز بابت توضیحات کاملتون
چون من دنبال همچنین راهنمایی هایی بودم که شما لطف فرمودید
من منظورتون رو از یو آر ال نفهمیدم ؟؟؟!!!! واسه چیه و چه کاری را انجام می دهد ؟؟؟

بازم ممنون

----------


## FirstLine

با سلام
  من هم این مشکل رو داشتم ، از شرکت طوبی tsms یک شماره 14 رقمی به قیمت سالیانه 20 هزار تومان و یه 50 هزار تومان بابت dll (فقط یکبار برای فعال سازی هر شماره) پرداخت کردم  
  (برای شماره نیز من 4 رقم آخر را خودم انتخاب کردم و هشت شماره اول 3000722700 بود)
  یعنی: 50 پول dll + 20 پول جمعا 70 هزار تومان + مبلغ  30 هزار تومان هم شارژ کردم جمعا 100 هزار تومان پرداخت کردم
  البته من دا asp.net فقط ارسال را انجام میدم و مشکلی هم ندارم 
  با توجه به پیش شماره 300 فکر کنم از نمایندگیهای مگفا است
با تشکر

----------


## yakooza2009

سلام

از صباپیامک استفاده کن
پشتیبانی خوبی داره

----------


## imanamami

سلام به همه دوستان
شرمنده من زیاد مطلب نمی گذاشتم تو این سایت.واسه همین خاطر زیاد وارد نیستم از اینکه سوالی ، نقل و قولی و ... واسه بنده می گذارید مطلع شوم.
*منظور از URL  این است :*

زمان که شما یک Soap برای مثال از   مگفا می خرید  پیام های شما از طریق این Soap ارسال می شود.خوب زمانیکه نیاز داشته باشید به درگاهی که خود شما تولید و ایجاد کرده اید پیام بفرستید باید  از URL استفاده کنید.  مسیر کلی به این صورت میشه :  از نرم افزار Win   به    Web   و از آنجا   از طریق Soap  به مگفا ارسال می شود.
تیکه کد های زیادی در این باره نوشته ام.اینجا آپلود نداره  وگرنه می گذاشتم.حالا اگر خواستید بگید واستون میل کنم

موفق باشید

----------


## imanamami

این یک نمونه URL هست:
http://Domainname.ir/Resive.aspx?Use...&text=پیام
مثلا یه برنامه تو وبی یا سی شارپ نوشتید میخواهید ارسال پیام انجام بدین.اگر همین یک خط کد را بنویسید پیام به درگاه دامین شما ارسال و آنجا از طریق Soap  به مگفا ارسال می شود.
امیدوارم این اطلاعات اند به درد شما دوستان خورده باشد
موفق باشد

----------


## imanamami

اگر می خواهید یک نمونه بینید می تونید از سایت زیر استفاده کنید
http://www.ara-co.net

----------


## Mohandes2009

این سایت قیمت 200 تومان برای وب سرویس و 40 تومان برای خط داره : www.YazdPayam.com

----------


## imanamami

یک  برنامه نویس   نمی تونه  از  این سایت ها استفاده  کنه.بخاطر اینکه   آن شرکت  های  URl   می دهند  و  شما   به  سختی و زمان زیادی  طول  می کشد  تا  پامک های انبوه  خود را ارسال کنید

----------


## mona6767

دوتا وب سرویس خیلی خوب دیدم تو این سایت :pasatec.ir

جالب اینه که نوشته ارسال با هر شماره ای که می خواهید !

یه وب سرویس ارسال شارژ هم داره 

حتما بیبن ! شاید به کارت اومد :

www.pasatec.ir

----------


## microsona

دوست عزیز

شرکت ها متفاوت هستند ، اما حواست باشه بعضی ها ریسلر هستند ، یعنی شما نمی تونی از ظاهر بهمی که پیام های شما به کدوم شرکت ارسال میشه ، بگرد دنبال یک شرکت مادر حداقل

من از شرکت پارس گرین استفاده کردم ، خوبیش اینه که اول وب سرویس بهت میده با 10 پیامک رایگان تا تست کنی بعد هم قیمتش نسبت به پشتیبانیش خوبه ( البته اینا اپراتور نیستند اما لینک مستقیم اپراتور هستند .)
30 تومن با خط 14 اختصاصی سفارشی

http://www.sms.parsgreen.com

----------


## Mohandes2009

اینجا هم نگاه کن میده 150 تومان با خط رایگان : www.InjaSMS.iR

----------


## alonemm

باسلام:

به این سایت هم مراجعه کنید من خودم ازش استفاده کردم : http://www.tehranict.com

----------


## salehi20

> با سلام
>   من هم این مشکل رو داشتم ، از شرکت طوبی tsms یک شماره 14 رقمی به قیمت سالیانه 20 هزار تومان و یه 50 هزار تومان بابت dll (فقط یکبار برای فعال سازی هر شماره) پرداخت کردم  
>   (برای شماره نیز من 4 رقم آخر را خودم انتخاب کردم و هشت شماره اول 3000722700 بود)
>   یعنی: 50 پول dll + 20 پول جمعا 70 هزار تومان + مبلغ  30 هزار تومان هم شارژ کردم جمعا 100 هزار تومان پرداخت کردم
>   البته من دا asp.net فقط ارسال را انجام میدم و مشکلی هم ندارم 
>   با توجه به پیش شماره 300 فکر کنم از نمایندگیهای مگفا است
> با تشکر


شما این dll رو که خریداری کردید راضی هستید؟ باهاش مشکلی نداشتید؟ چون من الان می خوام اون رو خریداری کنم اما اگر مشکلی نداشته باشه و برام درد سرساز نشه. اون رو توصیه می کنید به بقیه؟

----------


## aliblk10

سلام دوستان
من خودم مدیر یکی از شرکت های خدمات پیام کوتاه با نام ویژن سامان پارسیان به آدرس datasms.ir
هستم
دوستانی که قصد ارائه وب سرویس دارن میتونن درخواستشونو به ایمیل parsiansamane@yahoo.com با ذکر مشخصات فردی ارسال کنن تا با مبلغ 15000 تومان یک خط 14 رقمی رند با وب سرویس راگان در اختیارشن بزارم بصورت دائمی.
شرکت من هم با رهیاب قرارداد داره پیش شماره 1000 و هم با مگفا پیش شماره 3000. یعنی با یک وب سرویس میتونین از هر شماره ای خواستی استفاده کنین.
تعرفه ها هم از حدود 11 تومن شروع میشه به پایین.
این آفر هم فقط به کاربران این فروم داده میشود.
با سپاس

----------


## saied_genius

سلام

می دونم تاپیک قدیمیه ولی گفتم بگویم شاید به کار دوستان بیاید

مدیریت پیامک قاصدک http://sms-bazar.ir با بیش از ۶ سال فعالیت یکی از بهترین ارایه دهنده های خدمات مبتنی بر پیامک در ایران می باشد.

برخی از امکانات:
- پنل تحت وب
-پنل تحت ویندوز
- نرم افزار اندروید جهت مدیریت ارسال پیامک از طریق گوشی و تبلت
- وب سرویس مخصوص برنامه نویسان
- بیش از ۹۲۰۰ مشتری از سراسر کشور
و از همه مهمتر *یک ماه تست رایگان*
و هزاران امکان دیگر که می توانید در سایت مشاهده کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## mohamad_torabi

در صورت نیاز به پنل ارسال پبام کوتاه از طریق پیام خصوصی به من اطلاع دهید(ویژه برنامه نویسان) با ارزان ترین قیمت ها میزبان شما هستیم

----------


## meysam99

مشخصات خودت را برای من ارسال کن برات یک پنل رایگان باز می کنم و امکانات رو هم برات می زارم.
قیمت پیامک هم 10 تومن. از هر شماره ای هم که بخوای می توانی استفاده کنی 1000 ، 2000 ، 30000 ، 5000 و 021 
وب سرویس هم بصورت رایگان موجود هست مثال هم بر روی سامانه موجود می باشد.
مشخصات 
نام 
نام خانوادگی 
کد ملی 
شماره تلفن

----------


## mohamad_torabi

در صورت نیاز به پنل ارسال پبام کوتاه از طریق پیام خصوصی به من اطلاع دهید(ویژه برنامه نویسان) با ارزان ترین قیمت ها میزبان شما هستیم
دارای یک شماره ی رایگان در ابتدا

----------


## alireza.zahani

هر سایتی که ازش میخری نمونه کد داره

----------


## En_MK

سلام
من از وب سرویس مگفا برای ارسال اس ام اس استفاده کردم کد زیر را نوشتم اما با ارور موتجه شدم.دلیلش چیه؟
protected void btn_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
         
 
//Name Domain
string Domain = "****";
//Matn Sms
string[] mbody = new string[1];
mbody[0]= textBox1.Text;
//Shomare Girande SMS
string[] Rnumber = new string[1];
Rnumber[0] = "0912****";
//Shomare Ersal Konnande Sms
string[] SNumber = new string[1];
SNumber[0] = "3000****";
//Farsi
int[] encoding = new int[1];
 
  
//UDHS
string[] udhs = new string[1];
//Message Class
int[] Mclass = new int[1];
//Olaviat Bandi Payam
int[] priority = new int[1];
//Sms ID
long[] CMI = new long[1];
 
// Class Ersall Konnande Sms
SoapSmsQueuableImplementationService SSQ = new SoapSmsQueuableImplementationService();
SSQ.Credentials = new NetworkCredential("****", "****",Domain);
            //UserName Va PassWord Web Service
 
long[] resualt=SSQ.enqueue(Domain, mbody, Rnumber, SNumber, encoding, udhs, Mclass, priority, CMI);
txt.InnerText= resualt.ToString();
        }





عکس ارور:
ٍٍhttp://www.xum.ir/image/FQvN
متن ارور:
Error:Unable to automatically step into the server.connection to the server machine 'webservice.magfa.com' failed.the debugger....

ٍٍٍ

----------


## Roozbeh1989

با سلام دوست عزیز برای استفاده از این سرویس به سایت ما بیاین تا سورس کامل برنامه رو در اختیار شما دوست عزیز قرار بدیم این سرویس بی نهایت شماره اختصاصی به شما هدیه میکنه و تعرفه پایین حتی ارزان تر از خود مخابرات داره پنل رایگان ارسال وایبر داره و بانک شماره های موبایل بصورت روزانه آپدیت میشه برای خرید و پشتیبانی در تماس باشید http://tiksms.ir 09355128741

----------


## khedesh

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان
یه سر به این سایت بزنین
وب سرویس پیامک ویژه برنامه نویسان
http://raygansms.com/SPage.aspx?ID=40
 کلا پنل و امکان استفاده از وب سرویسش رایگان
یه تست کنید بد نیست،من استفاده می کنم خیلی راضیم.
تازه یه امکان هم داره که قابلیت ارسال پیامک از طریق URL که برای ارسال کد فعال سازی و .... عالیه 
http://raygansms.com/Page.aspx?ID=20

----------


## EBRAHIM_BANIHOSEINI

عزیزان برنامه نویس جهت اطلاع، تو سایت raygansms.com به رایگان می تونید ارسال اس ام اس کنید.

----------

